# Buying a car with Tourist Card



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

Does anyone know if it is ok to buy a car in either Nayarit or Jalisco with only a Visitors Visa...

Thanks in advance


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may be able to buy it, but you may not be able to register it without a CURP, RFC, residence visa, etc. Better check first & not rely on what you read here. Stop in at a recaudadora office and ask them; in the state where you ill be required to register. Where do you live? Nayarit, or Jalisco?


----------



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

Don't you also have to have a Mexican drivers license?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Jim from Alaska said:


> Don't you also have to have a Mexican drivers license?


No. A valid license from anywhere will do. We lived in Jalisco for 13+ years and had both US and Mexican cars, but never had Jalisco driving licenses. In fact, we had Jalisco plates on one car and South Dakota plates on another. Over time, we had NC, FL and TX licenses. Never a problem.


----------



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> No. A valid license from anywhere will do.


Right on and thanks for the scuttlebutt


----------

